# "named: capset failed: Operation not permitted:"

## madcat87

 *Quote:*   

> named: capset failed: Operation not permitted: please ensure that the capset kernel module is loaded.  see insmod(

 

Thats what I get since I upgraded to the 2.6.25 kernel.Named just wont start.

What is this capset module !?

----------

## yabbadabbadont

I'm guessing here, but it might be related to the CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES kernel config option.  It can't hurt to check even if I'm wrong.   :Smile: 

Edit: A google search turned up:

 *Quote:*   

> Q: 	
> 
> I get the error message "named: capset failed: Operation not permitted" when
> 
> starting named.
> ...

 

That is from the bind faq.  So it would appear that you need to search through the security options in the kernel config and see if you can find the one that provides the capset module.  (check the help on each security option and it should tell you the name of the module)

EDIT2: It is the CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES option.  See: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=245043

EDIT3: OK, if you still have problems after enabling that option (or if you already have it enabled), then it might be related to a libcap problem.  See: http://fixunix.com/kernel/384216-re-2-6-25-kernel-problems-capabilities.html

----------

## madcat87

Thanks very much.  :Smile: 

----------

